# A couple of birds



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics that I took of some birds. I hope you like them.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

great pic's. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke... those are nice shots. Wish I could get some shots of birds in flight like that...now that I have the shutter speed issue worked out, it would be cool to try out the camera on some birds working. That quail is really cool too. I have a bunch by my house... I'm going to have to try and close the distance on them to see what kind of shots I can get.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff, Loke.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome! I always enjoy wildlife pics!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant see them but im sure they are great.... :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That stuff happens when you clear out the photobucket album.[attachment=2:1e6ojzfx]girls and quail 003.jpg[/attachment:1e6ojzfx][attachment=1:1e6ojzfx]thunder run 045.jpg[/attachment:1e6ojzfx][attachment=0:1e6ojzfx]bp2 046.jpg[/attachment:1e6ojzfx]

Here's another one that I took last year.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------

